# delta 1400 series



## wrbdiy (Apr 21, 2008)

How to repair the delta 1400 series


----------



## Boston Plumber (Apr 12, 2008)

Check out the following picture. It is the delta 1400 series in exploded view form.

If need more details, check out www.deltafaucet.com

Good luck


----------



## Goodlife01 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Quick question...*

I've got this faucet on a tub only setup. The other day my wife was cleaning it and she pulled down the pulldown diverter. There is no shower connected so now I can't get that part to go back up to allow the tub to function. Usually it just pops back after turning the water off, but it won't pop back this time. Any help on resetting it would be great! Thanks!


----------

